# wanted: cheap bike to replace my stolen not so cheap bike!



## e-rider (12 Oct 2009)

I really need a bike as mine was stolen at the weekend. I used to take my son to nursery on it and then ride to work. Now I have to walk all the way with the pushchair taking me over an hour more each day - those theiving b*stards!

Anyway, anything that is safe and can attach a hamax child seat bracket (which was also stolen so I'll have to buy a new one).

I'm 6'2" so it'll need to be quite big. I have a budget of up to £50. Can probably collect from Norwich area.

Cheers


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Oct 2009)

Have you tried Freecycle / now possibly Freegle in your area?


----------



## e-rider (12 Oct 2009)

Good idea but just had a look on freecycle and there are numerous 'wanteds' for a adult mans bikes so I think it's a long shot! Thanks anyway.


----------



## e-rider (15 Oct 2009)

still looking


----------



## e-rider (21 Oct 2009)

I'm still on foot!


----------



## bannvalley (21 Oct 2009)

Try gumtree for your area,you should be able to pick up a decent bike well worth the money!
cheers,sean.
If not,I have an Alu Trek 1000 with sora group set and carbon forks,and rolf vector wheelset.Ideal winter bike,size 56 if you are interested.Im in n.ireland though.
Cheers,sean.


----------



## e-rider (22 Oct 2009)

nothing on gumtree in my area!


----------



## chris667 (25 Oct 2009)

I have a big Saracen frame in Tange tubing.

If you have other bits, you can have it for the price of postage.


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Oct 2009)

*Sent you e-mail*

I ahve sent you an e-mail . I have a Saracen mountain bike in full working order for sale...


----------



## e-rider (25 Oct 2009)

Hi Salad,

The saracen sounds perfect - not sure about collection though - postage would be about £25 which would blow my budget and would be a lot of hassle for you too. Do you know how many miles you are away from Norwich?


----------



## Salad Dodger (27 Oct 2009)

Hi Tundra

117 miles or so, according to AA Autoroute......


----------



## e-rider (28 Oct 2009)

wow....that's a long way. That would be about £25 in petrol in a normal small(ish) car; return trip - about the same as sending it via Parcel Force. At £75 it's going to be too much - gutted. I don't want to talk you down as I'm sure the bike is worth £50, or even more from what I've seen on eBay! Thanks anyway.


----------

